# Fun Facts about cigars



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

One thing I love to do is read books about random trivia. I like being able to start a conversation with anyone anytime. I realized that as much as I love cigars I know very little trivia related. I was hoping in the company of so many seasoned smokers we could build up enough that would put trivial pursuit to shame.

The only ones I know (and if i'm wrong please post so)

Fidel Castro himself named Cohiba

George Burns smoked mainly El Productos

I had heard one contributing factor to the large popularity of CCs is the high lithium content in the soil. Lithium has very powerful mind altering abilities to induce relaxation.

Cigars got their name though adaptation of the Mayan word for tobacco.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

From: www.cubanbest.com/cigarconnoisseurs/culture.htm

* A "stogie" took its moniker from the Pennsylvania manufacturers who used Conestoga or covered wagons to advertise the pungent, powerful and lower-priced cigar.

* Paper cigar rings were created to protect 19th-century white-gloved swells from the tobacco residue on less than perfect cigars. They later became a labeling device.

* A thousand tobacco seeds can fit inside a thimble.

* An experienced roller can produce at least 120 cigars a day.

* While tobacco is grown in many parts of the world, Cuba, with its unique soil and climate conditions, is still considered to be the place that produces the best cigars in the world.

* Short-filled cigars have pieces of chopped tobacco inside. Long-filled cigars have whole leaves.

* Hand-finished means the cigar was likely machine-bunched before a human hand finished the process.

* Most of a cigar's taste is determined by the quality of its wrapper leaves.

* Tobacco leaves can cost up to US$40 a pound (2.54 kg.)

* A cured tobacco leaf is brown because its chlorophyll has been replaced by carotene.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

From "The Cigar"

Civil War:
General Grant was a light smoker until a newspaper article reported that he was smoking in the midst of battle. People began to send him boxes of cigars and soon he had as many as ten thousand. He soon increased his consumption to ten-per-day.

At Antietam, General Robert E. Lee delivered orders wrapped around three cigars.

Mark Twain:
At the request of his wife, Mark Twain gave up cigars, leading to a long bought of writers block. He then resumed smoking his normal 300 cigars a month and wrote a book in three months without bother or difficulty.


----------



## rewdboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Claes said:


> Cigars got their name though adaptation of the Mayan word for tobacco.


The original native word for tobacco was cohiba. Tobacco was what they called the pipe they smoked it out of. Their word for smoking was "sikar" which Europeans eventually turned into the word cigar.

At least thats what I read...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Fun stuff Guys;thumb:

Here is a link to a brief gar trivia game.

Note: if you don't ace this test you will have to "turn in" your "Cigar Card" :nod: 

(edit) And now......... the Link; :redface:

http://www.funtrivia.com/trivia-quiz/History/Cigar-Trivia-273354.html

.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

:hmm: I don't see no link fiddlegrin. Did I just fail the test? :fear:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

"In Zion, Illinois there is a law that prohibits owners from giving a lit cigar to any of their domesticated animals.

While the law specifically names dogs and cats, it also applies to other kinds of pet such as hamsters rabbits and goldfish.

So no matter how much your goldfish shows you his big boggley eyes, you are by law, not allowed to fall for it and give him a lit cigar.
I guess you could give him an unlit one, but that kind of takes all the fun out of it now doesn't it"


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> So no matter how much your goldfish shows you his big boggley eyes, you are by law, not allowed to fall for it and give him a lit cigar.
> I guess you could give him an unlit one, but that kind of takes all the fun out of it now doesn't it"


Pretty much!............ YUp! :nod: :rofl:

.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> Fun stuff Guys;thumb:
> 
> Here is a link to a brief gar trivia game.
> 
> ...


I got 9 out 10 right. I missed the first one. lol


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Got 'em all right!!!

YAY!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

louistogie said:


> I got 9 out 10 right. I missed the first one. lol


Yeah me too, maduro... I don't think I've actually ever seen an Oscuro. Although I did make an educated guess for the Cigar Aficionado. I don't find myself reading that too often.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Among my favorites....

The use of lectors during the production of cigars---that is a person chosen to read to the workers, and in fact, lectors are still used in Cuba today. There is more to this---from the selection of reading material to the use of voices for the many characters in a book---the job was taken seriously and was looked upon with great respect for a job well done.

And the word itself---cigar---comes from the Spanish "cigarro" which is taken from the Mayan word for tobacco.

Queen Catherine the Great of Russia was a Cigar Smoker--to avoid having the smell on her fingers she created the use of silk bands on cigars which she used to hold her smokes.

Sigmund Freud the famous psychoanalysis who saw sex in everything----is famous for saying "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar"---Freud was an avid cigar smoker.

In 1961---the CIA was ordered to use their office of medical services to place the botulism toxin into Fidel Castro's cigars---but the plan went haywire.

Bill Clinton celebrated the rescue of a downed american pilot over bosnia by lighting a Romeo Y Julieta.

Before JFK instituted his embargo of Cuba--he asked Pierre Salinger to load up on H. Upmann's for his own use.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

10-out-of-10 on the quiz!

Before his first high-altitude airplane flight, Winston Churchill requested the creation of an oxygen max that would accommodate cigar smoking. The next day he was puffing away at 15,000 feet.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Claes said:


> Yeah me too, maduro... I don't think I've actually ever seen an Oscuro. Although I did make an educated guess for the Cigar Aficionado. I don't find myself reading that too often.


Likewise, I think I've seem online, liks some Littos stuff but I never looked in to it to much.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

9 out of 10 here. Missed the CA question >.<


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

10 out of 10,,,,where is my prize?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

oscuro is a double maduro i believe .


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great thread Claes, reputation bumped :tu


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

9 out of 10... I missed the introduction to Europe one... But I feel good about myself...... Even though I could have Googled all of the answers....


----------

